# Not available in stores!!!



## Tipton1965 (Jan 10, 2022)

One of the things I love about having a machine shop is coming up with an idea and making it happen.  I was once telling another member from the forums that being able to machine up your own stuff is like magic.  You can walk into the shop and come back out with something really cool.  

This project is a music server I built using a Raspberry Pi and a Digi-One audio hat.  I always disliked the store bought cases you could purchase for the Raspberry Pi.  They were always so cramped and small and you had to stack boards on top of each other which interfered with cooling.  So, I made my own case with plenty of room and lots of air flow.  I'd like to say that I had a drawing for this project but instead I just made it up as I went.  This was my first project with my new mill and lathe and I couldn't be happier with their performance.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 10, 2022)

very nice


----------



## Boswell (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome case


----------



## francist (Jan 10, 2022)

Tipton1965 said:


> come back out with something really cool.


Yup, I think you pretty much nailed that!
Beautiful.

-frank


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 10, 2022)

That is about as handsome as it gets!   For functionality, I hogged out a case and cover for a low noise broadband amplifier that worked out well.   The PCB shown is similar but not identical to what’s in the case.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 10, 2022)

Way nicer then store bought plastic. Very nice and looks to be almost indestructible!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 11, 2022)

In it's final resting place.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 11, 2022)

Very nice work. Tube amp, cool. Mike


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 11, 2022)

That's a beautiful enclosure,  great job!


----------



## macardoso (Jan 11, 2022)

How'd you get those beautiful deep chamfers? Even with a sharp new carbide chamfer mill, mine always have some chatter marks.


----------



## maspann (Jan 11, 2022)

Very nice! 

My youngest son is in the electronic media production field. He is a freelance Jib owner and operator. I have built several things for him that either were not available or were way to expensive.

My oldest son is a commercial rated pilot and A&P mechanic. Same deal with him, we have made several fixtures and tools to make his life easier.

When my wife sees all of this she always asks, "what do normal people do who don't have machine tools?"


----------



## Barncat (Jan 11, 2022)

maspann said:


> When my wife sees all of this she always asks, "what do normal people do who don't have machine tools?"


Wait a minute. Who determined that the people without the tools are the normal ones!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 11, 2022)

macardoso said:


> How'd you get those beautiful deep chamfers? Even with a sharp new carbide chamfer mill, mine always have some chatter marks.


Don't use carbide.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 11, 2022)

Ah, the couple extra thousand pounds of mill helps too


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 11, 2022)

Great color! Anodize or paint?  
-M


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 11, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Great color! Anodize or paint?
> -M


It's Duplicolor metal cast paint.  You first spray a metallic silver base and then a blue translucent clear.  It's suppose to resemble an anodized finish.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2022)

Outstanding job!!
Well done.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 11, 2022)

You said this is your first project? Geez, my first project was an ugly tee nut.
Really quite incredible! Well done!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 11, 2022)

jwmay said:


> You said this is your first project? Geez, my first project was an ugly tee nut.
> Really quite incredible! Well done!


Well, technically it's my 2nd project.  I kind of made a T-nut of sorts too for my first project.  I gave it to my girlfriend to carry when she goes for her runs on the bike trail.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 12, 2022)

Well I'm not gonna show you a picture of my tee nut. But yours is nice. Ha!


----------



## mksj (Jan 12, 2022)

Doug, looking really nice, I hope you are enjoying your new machines. I need to pick your brain one of these days on the current digital HiFi stuff, all I have is tube gear and analog for the most part. I (the wife) would like to setup a way to download all my CD's and music to a storage device interface with my older gear.
Mark


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 12, 2022)

Great work Doug.  How are you liking your new equipment?


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 12, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Great work Doug.  How are you liking your new equipment?


Loving both the new machines.  Can't believe the muscle memory I retained after all the years of being out of the trade.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 12, 2022)

mksj said:


> Doug, looking really nice, I hope you are enjoying your new machines. I need to pick your brain one of these days on the current digital HiFi stuff, all I have is tube gear and analog for the most part. I (the wife) would like to setup a way to download all my CD's and music to a storage device interface with my older gear.
> Mark


Anytime Mark.  Don't let my digital streamer fool ya.....Im also into vintage analog gear from the late 70's early 80's.  I've owned some pretty nice Marantz and Pioneer pieces.  A good digital to analog converter is all you need to feed the old monster receivers.


----------

